# Fulltone re-releasing '69 Fuzz, smaller footprint!



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Fulltone Products

3/14/2011 Due to the overwhelmingly positive response to the recent limited-edition 69-"Slight Return" (Sold out!) and the fact that I have patched things up with the transistor company that made my germaniums during the heyday of the 69 pedal (1994-1997).

I can now get perfect germanium transistor matched pairs (same as used in the recent 69 Slight Return and same that were used in the 1994-1997 69's)...so am officially coming out with a small box version of the 69 pedal (in a OCD, FatBoost3 sized enclosure) called "69 mkII." Boxes are done, pcb is done, silk-screens are done, we start building in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool idea, this is a nice fuzz face! Will find is way on many board, I'm sure!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would like to get some of those patch cords, wonder how much they are


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

According to the Fulltone site, $18.95 each. And they're out of stock.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

J S Moore said:


> According to the Fulltone site, $18.95 each. And they're out of stock.


Setting up 4-5 pedals with those would get expensive


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

If you want your pedals to get raved about over TGP you have to sell it for at least 300$ under that you are just the average joe pedal...


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> If you want your pedals to get raved about over TGP you have to sell it for at least 300$ under that you are just the average joe pedal...


Also, ensure there is at least a 3 month wait for your pedals. One year plus waitint list is the best bet to get your pedals on people's lust list.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

NB_Terry said:


> Also, ensure there is at least a 3 month wait for your pedals. One year plus waitint list is the best bet to get your pedals on people's lust list.


Touche! Grab a Hartman Germanium Fuzz from forumite NB_Terry right now at a great price (shameless promo since he's too modest to toot his own horn). Great sounding Fuzz Face with a little more flexibility.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

gtone said:


> Touche! Grab a Hartman Germanium Fuzz from forumite NB_Terry right now at a great price (shameless promo since he's too modest to toot his own horn). Great sounding Fuzz Face with a little more flexibility.


Thanks Gtone! I just read your post. 

I have a few Hartman flangers and an Octave Fuzz on it's way for anyone interested.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh no!!! My older big box '69 will lost its value!  Joking! I don't really care about my pedals values! Glad to see them be released again,
There is also the SoulBender being re-released too.


----------

